# A Nice Way to End a Week's Vacation of Fishing



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

It doesn't get any better than this. 










I ended up getting a nice slot sized 28 inch snook as my last fish on my last outing of fishing last night at Redfish Pass. It was a nice way to cap off the week. 

I also too this nice sunset photo from the pass to top it all off.

I hope you all enjoy.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Way to go mook. What did you get em on? Thats a beauty


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

EF--Just about all my snook were caught on live shrimp. A few were caught on mojarra.

Did you see this one. It's was even bigger.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63995


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I got to get down there.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice snook bud!!!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

KZ--We had a great trip down there this year. It was probably the best as far as big snook I've ever had in the 12 years or so I've been doing it. 

I caught 50-60 snook on the week and only three of them were dinks in the low twenties. Most of the snook were slot and over slot. 

It was truly amazing. We nailed them on the perfect transition time from the creeks and rivers to passes and the beaches for the upcoming spawn.

RDogg--Get your butt down here to Florida and we'll meet up and catch some southern fish.


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

bonza! that's a nice one.


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

That spot looked familiar


----------

